# poor sound qualitly from alpine ixa-w407... should i get the imprint?



## jdnauto8604 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have an alpine Ixa-w407 in an acura rsx with the bose speaker system. the door and rear speakers are powered by 2 oem bose amps and are fed signal from the alpines front and rear rca outs. at about 3/4 volume you hear a strange sound and then the treble is reduced by about 30%. the sub out sounds great i have been reading mixed things about the imprint module. anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## cromodora (Aug 18, 2011)

You could not go wrong with it, it needs the ktx mic thing for easy calibration or you could do it manually. Mine is hooked to Ida-x305s old school LR series Audisons, Rainbow dreamline slx 265 front and Boston sl65 rear fill, subless set up. It will be a joy for you to thinker with if you have lots of free time. cheers


----------

